# Dwarf hair grass floating ????



## Jordantanked12 (Sep 6, 2019)

So I got in a order of DHG and I just planted it randomly through out a few thanks because it was just more an experiment trying to grow in a low tech set up. And it’s all growing but in my nano scape it seems to be taking off with one problem. 

They won’t stay rooted in fluval stratum so half of them have been floating as they just keep coming up with every time I plant.

The thing is though the ones that are floating seems to be doing way better than the ones planted. I didn’t know that hairgrass could be floated like that my thoughts is that it’s so close to the light and such a fast growing plant that it’s just taking off. If anyone could let me know if they’ve kept DHG floating before. I’d assume it’d be fine but I got another issue w the runners. 

The plant is sprouting new leaves and what seems to be runners but they’re facing all different ways. (I’ll show example down there👇) So if I plant them now the runners will be facing down towards the bottom of the tank and eventually just rot. So should I just keep the hair grass floating and once it develops roots and runners get bigger cut off runners than plant each? The thing is if it be growing I’d prefer it’d be carpeting, when it’s floating I don’t know if I’ll get that same affect. 



Thanks, if anyone can weigh in that’d be great. Hope everyone having a nice day.


----------



## minorhero (Mar 28, 2019)

I would plant it. Planting into lighter substrates is tricky. Some youtubers do it when the tank is completely dry and claim this is the easiest. Other cap active substrates with sand for aesthetics and to hold the plants better.

I've done it successfully using two hands. One to insert the plant with tweezers, the other to hold the plant down as I withdrawal the tweezers. 

Anyway if your hair grass won't grow in the substrate because there is not enough light, then letting it float for a while before planting it will just delay the inevitable. If it can grow in your substrate then best to get it there and settling in as quickly as possible.


----------



## Jordantanked12 (Sep 6, 2019)

Thanks for reply but yea I had other plants in there it was already established that’s why the dry start was out of equation but I will try that if it doesn’t work what about putting like 1/4 inch of stratum for more substrate to anchor into? Is hairgrass like val where the bulb part of the plant has to remain above substrate?


----------



## Squisher (Nov 18, 2019)

I have been near daily replanting some dwarf hair grass that I'm trying to establish. I have a angelfish that considers itself quite the gardener. For me with seachem fluorite I've resorted to planting it fairly deep and I've noticed over a matter of weeks some of it is establishing and starting to spread a bit. I planted in to large of clumps I think and I haven't trimmed it which I've read is supposed to stimulate it to spread. I'd be curious to hear advice on that. 

I am firing up co2 over the Christmas holidays and hope to see improved establishment then. My tank is only a month and a half old and I did a wet start with all(not many) emersed tropica cups. So far so good. Although you can see in the photo I am riding the fine line of algae vs light. Hope to tip that scale once the co2 starts up. 

Here is a pic of the culprit overseeing its handiwork. Just under the angel and to the left you can see some of the spreading that is starting. More is spreading backwards towards the rock too. And this batch seems rooted now as anything that gets pulled out I've started replanting in another spot in the tank to avoid disturbing this one spot over and over.


----------



## Jordantanked12 (Sep 6, 2019)

Sorry get back so late but that’s funny you say that. I had an angelfish in with the fluval stratum and hairgrass because he was becoming aggressive in my community tank and I was waiting to move him to my father’s tank. But once I took him out of the scape with the hairgrass it hasn’t uprooted since lol. I guess he would literally wait for me to be turn around or something and he’d just wreck havoc. All angels Ive had seem to want to check if my plants are tasty and they’ll pick on some more than others. I can’t stay away from my angels though so it’s a give and take. 

But I’d say if you can relocate your angelfish for a short period till it’s rooted or permanently relocating him. I’m not sure what your situation is but I think that’d be the best bet if possible. 

I’m currently running no co2 minimal ferts cheap nicrew light and growth is okay it was growing out of control floating but the runners were everywhere so I wanted to save work in the long run and plant them so now I’m waiting. Hasn’t died but growth is ehhh.

@*Squisher* ^^


----------



## Deanna (Feb 15, 2017)

Cichlids and some gouramis (think: Kissing Gourami) will uproot plants. Kissing Gouramis, as an example, may uproot entire patches of well-established DHG.

As far as starting DHG is concerned; plant it deeply, but in only two or three strand groupings and about an inch apart. Cut the tops off, to about 3/4's inch from the substrate, which will encourage root development. It will spread in low tech setups, but will take a long time (2-4 months).


----------



## Squisher (Nov 18, 2019)

I did a little bit or re-arranging today and replanting of more floating dwarf grass. I was surprised in my re arrangement that some of it was rooted quite securely and so I left it where it was. I moved a couple of red crypts that I had planted in a poor spot to in front of the rock pictured and was really surprised how rooted they were about a month in. Cryptocoryne undulatus.

The angel will stay in this tank. I only have this 45g and a 10g quarantine tank. The angel is the centrepiece fish of the tank for us, still a jeuvenile but very healthy and am really enjoying its personality. It isn't super aggressive with any of the plants. Only have the DH, crypts, and cardinals so far. I do have some Vals in the quarantine tank that are my first submerged plants gifted from another hobbyist. Trying to wrap my head around de snailing them though. They are covered in eggs. I don't think I'm ready to make the leap to allowing snails in yet. 

My 45g was just started on Nov 10th and so far I've been quite happy with the progress. Slow growth but all plants were started from emersed tropica cups and no melt whatsoever to start. I'm in no rush as I plan to take it slow and enjoy each stage of the process. Over the holidays I'll be firing up co2 and figure that will really help the dwarfgrass get going too. Slowly now via the uprooting my DH is getting planted better as when bits get uprooted I replant them separately I haven't trimmed it yet though and I may try giving it a little trim as suggested.


----------



## Jordantanked12 (Sep 6, 2019)

I hear ya when you talk about the angels, I love them as well. But for the dHG you say to cut the melted growth 2 in down from substrate right? Mine is like a mix of grown melted and grown green leaves and than there’s the little leaves of new growth popping up (not that many) but I’m anxious to hack the leaves of this because I don’t want it to just stop growing all together. I’m gonna take your advice and get rid of some leaves and see how it reacts to the trimming. Thanks for the info appreciate it, this was more of an experiment but once I seen that this light actually has what it takes now I’m focused on it to get a nice little carpet.


----------



## Squisher (Nov 18, 2019)

Good luck with it. I'm hoping my dwarf hair grass turns into a nice carpet too. I just look at the pulled up bits now as 'extra' that gets stored floating in the top current of the tank. Always have a tuft to add here or there. Lol.


----------

